# New Hyphessobrycon post!



## Inspire91 (Jun 20, 2005)

Hello APC! New post up about a few of my favorite Hyphessobrycon Tetras! 
Here's a taste 
Click the banner-link below to head on over to the blog!

Hyphessobrycon copelandi
These beauties may not have the most amazing colors, but their subtle red/violet (depending on locality) colors are made up with their fantastic finnage, the males of this species have a tendency to spar quite a bit. In my opinion the white lining on the fins highlight their most beautiful feature. 









Inspire91


----------

